

Ask HN: How to patent software? - yr

If anyone has software patents to their credit, Could you please tell me how do you come up with ideas that can be patented and how do you verify if the idea is not already submitted ?
======
oofoe
Required reading: <http://www.tinaja.com/glib/casagpat.pdf>

More on this page: <http://www.tinaja.com/patnt01.asp> Yes, the web page
colour scheme is /terrible/, but it may save you a great deal of time, trouble
and perhaps your sanity.

This resource might also be helpful:
<http://en.swpat.org/wiki/Software_patents_wiki:_home_page>

tl;dr: Small scale patenting is a mug's game.

